# Issue: Sharp Aquos LC-46D64U & Xbox 360 1080p



## imdahman (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all, this is my first time here, I hope someone out there can help me!

Long story short I'm an xbox 360 gamer and when playing games on my TV, I'm seeing the screen black out for a second then come back on. It seems to be happening somewhat regularily and it is obviously something I don't want happening on my home setup.

Here's the skinny:

Sharp Aquos LC-46D64U
Xbox 360
Set to 1080p
Component HD Cables plugged into the side

Any and all help would be fantastic. Is it my TV? Is it my 360? I'm looking for a resolution to this asap.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## shdowflare (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

I'm having the same issue. I have the exact same setup as you except I have the following 65" Sharp model:

LC-65D64U

This is driving me nuts. My 360 doesn't have the HDMI port so I'm wondering if that would make a difference...the 1080p looks great over component, but if it blacks out for a second or two every minute or two that's unacceptable.

Help!


----------



## thatsme (Jan 7, 2009)

I am having the same issue, model 46SB54U. I am using the component input on the back of the TV. The TV wont show ANY video when I plug the component cable into the side input.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd start here.


----------

